# What are some things I could make for his cage?



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I LOVE sewing. And I have an abundance of fabric. I get my "little" man on Friday, and want to kill time waiting for him!  He's on the... fluffy side, if that matters (but he'll be going on a diet a while after I get him).

I made a house out of Styrofoam and covered it with 3 layers of fleece so he can't get at the Styrofoam. It's really quite warm. 
I have fleece strips and hedgie sized fleece blankies :roll: 
Tunnel out of a dryer tube

The house, strips and blankies.
[attachment=0:69czdt98]2011-11-16 13.01.19.jpg[/attachment:69czdt98]


----------



## nicole1389 (Oct 3, 2011)

you could make a snuggle sac out of fleece for another hiding spot, or a dig box with some treats inside so he can go hunt for them


----------

